# Bella Has Two Bumps



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

First she has this bump on her hind leg. It started to grow. It had hair on it but now it does not. It is probably the size of a M&M.




























I can't seem to get a good picture of the second one so I will try to describe it best I can. It is located on her belly just above her top nipples. It is the size of a quarter and it is squishy. Kind of like a sack I guess. She will turn 10 on Aug 10th. Any possible clues? I know I need to get her to the vet but its something I want to know now. I am sure guys understand.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Cutter had one on top of her foot a few years back. It was basically a cist (Sp?)It was about half that size. The vet wasn't overly concerned about it and he simply cut it off. No problems after that.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking for the one on her leg. I am honestly most concerned with the one on her belly. Its kind of gross to me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Cysts...


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Porkchop is Bella a Gordon Setter? I have a Gordon that has had a few of them, the vet says they are Cebacious Cysts.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

waldo said:


> Porkchop is Bella a Gordon Setter? I have a Gordon that has had a few of them, the vet says they are Cebacious Cysts.


Bella is a goose-retrieving black labrador machine! Hope it turns out OK for you Leo.

Call me when you get out of the field.

Mike


----------

